# Schaffe es nicht zu einer Hidden SSID zu connecten

## ConiKost

Moin!

Ich habe hier eine Intel WiFi/WiMAX 5350 Karte im Notebook.

Mein Netzwerk hier ist WPA2 und Hidden SSID.

Leider schaffe ich es nicht mich damit zu verbinden. Sobald ich Hidden SSID deaktiviere klappt auch eine Verbindung. Unter Windows dagegen klappt es auch ohne Probleme mit Hidden SSID...

```

X200T / # cat /etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf

ctrl_interface=/var/run/wpa_supplicant

ctrl_interface_group=0

ap_scan=2

fast_reauth=1

network={

        scan_ssid=1

        ssid="MY.WLAN"

        psk=dda85da560d63912900ad460f4c72a51ac58b1350a9459026bd046834ad3ebac

        key_mgmt=WPA-PSK

        proto=RSN

        pairwise=CCMP

        group=CCMP

        priority=1

}

```

Debug:

```

X200T ~ # wpa_supplicant -iwlan0 -d -c /etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf -Dwext

Initializing interface 'wlan0' conf '/etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf' driver 'wext' ctrl_interface 'N/A' bridge 'N/A'

Configuration file '/etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf' -> '/etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf'

Reading configuration file '/etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf'

ctrl_interface='/var/run/wpa_supplicant'

ctrl_interface_group='0' (DEPRECATED)

ap_scan=2

fast_reauth=1

Priority group 1

   id=0 ssid='MY.WLAN'

Initializing interface (2) 'wlan0'

Interface wlan0 set UP - waiting a second for the driver to complete initialization

SIOCGIWRANGE: WE(compiled)=22 WE(source)=21 enc_capa=0xf

  capabilities: key_mgmt 0xf enc 0xf flags 0x0

WEXT: Operstate: linkmode=1, operstate=5

Own MAC address: 00:16:eb:08:28:62

wpa_driver_wext_set_wpa

wpa_driver_wext_set_key: alg=0 key_idx=0 set_tx=0 seq_len=0 key_len=0

wpa_driver_wext_set_key: alg=0 key_idx=1 set_tx=0 seq_len=0 key_len=0

wpa_driver_wext_set_key: alg=0 key_idx=2 set_tx=0 seq_len=0 key_len=0

wpa_driver_wext_set_key: alg=0 key_idx=3 set_tx=0 seq_len=0 key_len=0

wpa_driver_wext_set_countermeasures

wpa_driver_wext_set_drop_unencrypted

RSN: flushing PMKID list in the driver

Setting scan request: 0 sec 100000 usec

EAPOL: SUPP_PAE entering state DISCONNECTED

EAPOL: KEY_RX entering state NO_KEY_RECEIVE

EAPOL: SUPP_BE entering state INITIALIZE

EAP: EAP entering state DISABLED

ctrl_interface_group=0

Added interface wlan0

Ignore event for foreign ifindex 3

RTM_NEWLINK: operstate=0 ifi_flags=0x1043 ([UP][RUNNING])

RTM_NEWLINK, IFLA_IFNAME: Interface 'wlan0' added

RTM_NEWLINK: operstate=0 ifi_flags=0x1003 ([UP])

RTM_NEWLINK, IFLA_IFNAME: Interface 'wlan0' added

RTM_NEWLINK: operstate=0 ifi_flags=0x1003 ([UP])

RTM_NEWLINK, IFLA_IFNAME: Interface 'wlan0' added

Wireless event: cmd=0x8b06 len=12

State: DISCONNECTED -> SCANNING

Trying to associate with SSID 'MY.WLAN'

Cancelling scan request

WPA: clearing own WPA/RSN IE

Automatic auth_alg selection: 0x1

WPA: No WPA/RSN IE available from association info

WPA: Set cipher suites based on configuration

WPA: Selected cipher suites: group 16 pairwise 16 key_mgmt 2 proto 2

WPA: clearing AP WPA IE

WPA: clearing AP RSN IE

WPA: using GTK CCMP

WPA: using PTK CCMP

WPA: using KEY_MGMT WPA-PSK

WPA: Set own WPA IE default - hexdump(len=22): 30 14 01 00 00 0f ac 04 01 00 00 0f ac 04 01 00 00 0f ac 02 00 00

No keys have been configured - skip key clearing

wpa_driver_wext_set_drop_unencrypted

State: SCANNING -> ASSOCIATING

wpa_driver_wext_set_operstate: operstate 0->0 (DORMANT)

WEXT: Operstate: linkmode=-1, operstate=5

wpa_driver_wext_associate

wpa_driver_wext_set_psk

Setting authentication timeout: 60 sec 0 usec

EAPOL: External notification - EAP success=0

EAPOL: External notification - EAP fail=0

EAPOL: External notification - portControl=Auto

RTM_NEWLINK: operstate=0 ifi_flags=0x1003 ([UP])

RTM_NEWLINK, IFLA_IFNAME: Interface 'wlan0' added

Wireless event: cmd=0x8b06 len=12

EAPOL: disable timer tick

```

Jemand eine Idee?

----------

## ChrisJumper

Hi ConiKost,

bin nicht so der WLAN-Freak, und hatte mit meinen Linux-Treibern immer ärgerte ich mich immer mit ndiswrapper herum. Aber ich würde vermuten du musst eventuell den Channel/Frequency irgendwo per Hand voreinstellen?!

Grüße

----------

## ConiKost

 *ChrisJumper wrote:*   

> Hi ConiKost,
> 
> bin nicht so der WLAN-Freak, und hatte mit meinen Linux-Treibern immer ärgerte ich mich immer mit ndiswrapper herum. Aber ich würde vermuten du musst eventuell den Channel/Frequency irgendwo per Hand voreinstellen?!
> 
> Grüße

 

Moin  :Smile: 

Ein

```
channel_wlan0="13" in der /etc/conf.d/net

```

schafft leider keine Besserung  :Sad: 

----------

## firefly

versuch es mal mit ap_scan=1

und sage explizit über wpa_gui dass wpa sich mit dem hidden WLAN accesspoint verbinden soll.

----------

## ConiKost

 *firefly wrote:*   

> versuch es mal mit ap_scan=1

 

Hab ich bereits versucht. Leider kein Erfolg. Es klappt einfach nicht. So als ob der das Netz einfach nicht findet.

 *firefly wrote:*   

> und sage explizit über wpa_gui dass wpa sich mit dem hidden WLAN accesspoint verbinden soll.

 

Welche GUI? Ich nutze hier ne Konsole...

----------

## vlooe

tip in der console wpa_gui ein  :Wink: 

Ich bekomme bei mir auch keine Verbindung zu einem WLAN mit hidden SSID wenn ich wpa_supplicant direkt verwende.

Mit wicd funktioniert es komischerweise.

Da ich das WLAN nicht so oft brauche ist mir das egal.

Ich hab eine 3945 intel WLAN-Karte in meinem TP

----------

